# Introducing Sunkissed Spindrift......Miles!



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

We brought Miles home yesterday! 

He was so good for the 2.5 hour ride home and slept most of the way. He has also been doing really well with "potty" outside and is VERY kibble motivated. 

He's still learning to like/love/tolerate his crate, but I'm sure that will come with time. Wanted to share some pictures, these are all from yesterday after a lot of playing!....we are over the moon about him


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Whoops, they all came out sideways!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, congratulations, what a sweetie


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh goodness he is cuddly. What a sweet baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He is very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Miles has been home for almost a week and I wanted to share more pictures! 

He's so smart and has been so much fun. H's still not crazy about his crate or taking naps in the crate during the day but he'll sleep solidly in it through the night. I wish he could stay this little forever (minus the land-sharking and small bladder :lol:!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Miles is a beautiful pup, so adorable.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations. He is very sweet.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello cuteness!! Miles is precious.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

So beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*10.5 weeks*

Miles is 10.5 weeks and now knows his name, "sit", "potty" and rings his bells 70ish% of the time to go outside. We're working on "leave it", jumping when excited/waiting for food, "come" and "stay". Oh, and biting hands/feet/clothing all the time :doh:

More pictures!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just seeing this thread and love all the photos of Miles. He is certainly adorable!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

b10mac said:


> Miles has been home for almost a week and I wanted to share more pictures!
> 
> He's so smart and has been so much fun. H's still not crazy about his crate or taking naps in the crate during the day but he'll sleep solidly in it through the night.* I wish he could stay this little forever* (minus the land-sharking and small bladder :lol:!)


Word of advice: pick him up and cuddle him as much as possible! They grow way too fast! But the best thing is - they just get better and better as they grow up! 

Miles is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sweet!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ohgodtheglitter (Feb 11, 2014)

What a cutie!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to smooch him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

What a sharp looking pup, I love that picture on the boardwalk "tom'on dets go to da beeech already"


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*11.5 weeks!*

Well, found out yesterday I have a little fishy on my hands. Miles LOVES the beach and even attempted some water yesterday. We met a lot of new people and visited some new places this week too! More pictures!! 








Falling asleep sitting up..







Handsome boy 







Beach day!







Napping in the sunshine at the park. A true "SunKissed" golden :lol:







Snuggling with his frog







First tubby yesterday! He thought drinking the bath water was a good idea!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So adorable! Keep taking those pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww Miles is such a sweetie-pie! Love all the pics!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*Weekend!*

Miles had a great weekend. We took him to my fiance's alumni weekend yesterday where he met hundreds of people and a few other dogs. He was so friendly and well behaved, even with small children! A few pictures from yesterday and some from this morning. He loves to lay in the kitchen (under my feet) when I'm cooking 

View attachment 376161


View attachment 376169


View attachment 376177


View attachment 376185


View attachment 376193


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh my, he is precious!!!! the beach pics are my favorite!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a cutie. Big congratulations


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

He is so freaking adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lacrossegal (Apr 12, 2014)

Soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Wonderful pictures and a super cute puppy!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*13 weeks*

More Miles pictures! He makes me laugh every day. He's very inquisitive and in into everything. He's basically my shadow and follows me everywhere. Yesterday he got his 3rd distemper vaccine and weighed in at 17.2 pounds. He's super friendly, loves meeting new people (especially children!) and dogs (if I know they're fully vaccinated). He also loves loves the beach :








sniffing flowers (and eating them!)








first hike on Mom's favorite trail








"helping" with dishes








Easter day with his cousin Gretta








Beach








I interrupted his seagull watching








At the vet's office, waiting for a vaccination


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh! He looks a bit worried at the vet's office.  Beautiful pictures of a very handsome little boy.


----------



## No Regrets (Feb 24, 2014)

Miles sure is a beautiful boy. Very handsome and looks like a lover too. Looks like he loves to play and loves to snuggle. A very happy boy he is. Keep bringing us the pictures!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love him!! He is so cute!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome little cuz !!!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

No Regrets said:


> Miles sure is a beautiful boy. Very handsome and looks like a lover too. Looks like he loves to play and loves to snuggle. A very happy boy he is. Keep bringing us the pictures!


He is such a love. Sometimes I think I may be spoiling him way too much because I can't help but snuggle him all the time instead of crating him...but he'll only be this little for so long!! :lol:


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*14.5 weeks*

Growing growing!!!








Making himself comfy








Begging to go for a quick swim















Helping Mom blow out the candle















So serious


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So precious. Great photos.


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

He's such a handsome guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a doll!!!!!!!!! So cute.


----------



## mint_teapot (Apr 30, 2014)

gorgeous pup!


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*18 weeks*

18 weeks and losing teeth left and right! 








Handsome








This is one of his littermates on the right, Miles on left.








After some swimming








Cuddler


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

How fun to be able to visit a litter mate. They look so much alike.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Miles is so adorable. 

Enjoying the great photos, he's growing so fast. 
Enjoy every second of it. 

His litter mate is adorable too.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*6 months*

Haven't posted in a while but thought I'd share some current pics. Miles will be 6 months on the 21st - where'd the time go?!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great pictures!  Love the sunglasses.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Where has the time gone is right, hard to believe he's 6 months already.

What a handsome boy he's becoming, great pictures.


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, Miles is handsome, his body will grow into that big, blocky head!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

He's a gorgeous pup!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a really handsome boy!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow he is growing what a handsome boy.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*Miles Update!*

I really can't believe our tiny puppy just turned 8 months old yesterday! The time has seriously _flown_ by. He's much naughtier now than he ever was as a small puppy - deliberately not listening, running away from me instead of towards me, counter surfing and much more into chewing 'stuff' than he was when he was little (my poor rug can attest). :doh:

Other than testing his limits, he is the sweetest, friendliest dog I've ever know. He LOVES all people, little kids especially, and we call him 'the mayor' since he must go and greet everyone he meets. I simply adore him, and much to my husband's dismay he loves his Mom best - he follows me everywhere and protests if I leave his side :

Here is my handsome guy!








Unofficial groomsman at our wedding in August!








Very serious








Celebrating shark week








His locker at Day Care








Looking handsome in the car








Never too far when there is food (or coffee) around








Photo op on a recent walk








Making himself very comfy on the couch :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is such a glamourous, excellent wedding photo. What a lucky puppy, and so handsome too!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Boy does the sleeping on the couch picture look framiliar, one great looking pup!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

He is so handsome and congratulations on the wedding love the photo.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Miles is a very handsome boy!!! Love the wedding picture...congrats!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

The groom is twice blessed.

Congrats to the three of you.


Max


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

What a handsome pup! And yes time FLIES by so fast. I can't believe Rusty is almost 2.5 years old now, and he will be the big 3 in May 2015. Just seemed like we got a cute little pup a few months ago haha

I can't wait to see more pictures of Miles adventures going forward 

His first birthday is around the corner too! Those should be fun pictures indeed


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*9 months!*

Miles will be 9 months on the 21st but Mom and Dad will be away on vacation. It's the first time I'm leaving him for a whole day, let alone 2 whole weeks so I'm freaking out a bit! We're lucky to have lots of family and close friends around who volunteered to take care of him so we're lucky not to need to board him. I'm sure I'll miss him more than he'll miss me :

Here he is from Sept/Oct!








cuddle monster montage








quick pause from ripping off stuffed arms and legs :doh:








comfy?








getting fall festive








who's huge dog is that?!








my handsome guy


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

what a handsome boy!! Love the cuddle monster montage


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

*10 months!*

10 months and 65 pounds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Miles has become such a handsome boy!

A very belated Congratulations on your wedding, loved the picture.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Miles is SO handsome. How he has grown. Your pictures are beautiful. I have to say I love his name because the hero in my life, my dad, was Miles.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Miles is a handsome boy. Great wedding photo and love that he was part of your day - very special.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Miles is a beautiful boy...they grow so fast!! Love his tie in your wedding photo


----------

